# Another ship pen,



## Jamie (Apr 1, 2007)

Since I started reading those Patrick O'Brian novels all I can think about are sailing ships. This is watercolor on holly with CA.


----------



## clewless (Apr 1, 2007)

Fabulous!!!!!!!!


----------



## wjskip (Apr 1, 2007)

Great job.  What do you use for a base or do you paint directly on the bare wood?


----------



## hanau (Apr 1, 2007)

beautiful, How much time do you have in the pen?
is the ship hand painted?


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautiful pen, James.  You did an awesome job.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Apr 1, 2007)

That is incredible! ... being of a nautical background myself that pen blows me away with the artistry...

Wonderful art... thanks for posting it!


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome James, I think I'm speechless!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 1, 2007)

Absolutely beatiful - don't see why you can't compete with thepaintedpen.com. Up there with the best. Nice job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 1, 2007)

Spectacular! Interesting books for inspiration and very well done painting.

Chris


----------



## skiprat (Apr 1, 2007)

Jamie, that is fantastic. Good choice of kit too, the Panache really allows you to show off the artwork. Very well done[]


----------



## JudeA (Apr 1, 2007)

AWSOM!!!!!!!!!! That is some great work!!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 1, 2007)

That is one heck of a work of art!   Wow, what a pen...great work...this is indeed a one of a kind pen.[][][]


----------



## fiferb (Apr 1, 2007)

Stunning!!


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 1, 2007)

Fantastic work,incredible detail.
Wow! sums it up for me.[]


----------



## Jamie (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. 
There were a couple questions; 
I use holly and when the blank is sanded to about 600 grit I have a squeeze bottle of 1/2 water and 1/2 latex paint, whatever color our walls are, eggshell I think, anyway I squeeze a little on a paper towel and apply it sparingly with the lathe running then sand lightly when dry. It does not change the color of the wood. That treatment seems to seal the wood and keeps the watercolor from traveling up the grain or blotching. As for the time it took, I painted it in a couple of hours but then I would notice something wrong every time I looked at it so after about a week of corrections I just finished it before I overdid it. I have a tendency to overdo.
And for the Patrick O'Brian fan, I am almost finished with "The Yellow Admiral", Book # 18 of the 20 novel set. I don't want it to end.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 1, 2007)

nice


----------



## pete00 (Apr 1, 2007)

holy moly thats nice....!!!


----------



## CaptG (Apr 1, 2007)

That pen is just plain beeuutifull.  Nice work.  Can not wait to see the next one.[]


----------



## Abrock75 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wish I had that steady of a hand, beautiful art work


----------



## johncrane (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome James.[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 2, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 2, 2007)

Phenomenal


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, awesome work!!


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 2, 2007)

Wonderful work!


----------



## jeffj13 (Apr 3, 2007)

James,

That is outstanding.  You are truly gifted.

jeff


----------



## chigdon (Apr 3, 2007)

That looks even better.  Nice sky.  I like the choice of the Panache for this since it displays well.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 8, 2007)

I love this pen, so figured I'd kick it back to the front of the line !


----------



## webmonk (Apr 8, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jamie_
> <br />.....And for the Patrick O'Brian fan, I am almost finished with "The Yellow Admiral", Book # 18 of the 20 novel set. I don't want it to end.



Jamie:  That pen looks great!!  And thanks for the heads-up on Patrick O'Brian.  I love that kind of literature; but PO was unknown to me.  I visited the library tonight and picked up the first three books of the series and am very much looking forward to reading them

BTW, your love affair with Mr. O'Brian won't end quite as soon as you expect.  According to my exploration of the Internet, there are actually 21 books.....20-1/2 stories.  O'Brian had a novel in process when he passed away and the partial manuscript has been published.....entitled, appropriately enough, "21."  Additionally, he wrote several other non-nautical novels, some short stories, and biographies of Picasso and Sir John Banks(whoever that may be?) so there is a bunch of other Patrick O'Brian stuff out there if you are interested.[]


----------



## gerryr (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful work.


----------

